# κλαδιά ικεσίας



## lajacapaca

Γεία σας, 
 Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να μάθω η λέξη ικεσίας εδώ τι εννοεί. 

Ο Οδυσσέας κάτω από το
προστατευτικό βλέμμα της Αθηνάς
και κρατώντας κλαδιά ικεσίας
πλησιάζει τη Ναυσικά, την κόρη
του βασιλιά των Φαιάκων.

από ότι έχω διαβάσει ο Οδυσσέας καλύπτει τη γύμνια του με ένα κλαδί όταν συναντάει την Ναυσικά, αλλά εδώ δεν εννοεί αυτό. Περιγράφει ένα δοχείο κεραμικό...
Πάντως μόνο σε αυτή την προτάση βρήκα "κλαδιά ικεσίας" στο google.

ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## ireney

Τώρα με μπέρδεψες lajacapa.
Ρωτάς τι είναι τα "κλαδιά ικεσίας" ή τι θα πει "ικεσία";
Και πού είναι το κεραμικό δοχείο;


----------



## Perseas

Το αγγείο στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο/η lajacapa είναι ένας ερυθρόμορφος αμφορέας του 5ου π.Χ αιώνα και βρίσκεται στο Μόναχο. Είναι αυτό:
http://users.sch.gr/ipap/Ellinikos Politismos/klasiki/Nausicaa-painter.0.htm

Η εικόνα του αμφορέα βρίσκεται στο σχολικό βιβλίο της Οδύσσειας και ο/η lajacapa παρέθεσε την περιγραφή της όπως υπάρχει εκεί. Προφανώς με τα κλαδιά αυτά ο Οδυσσέας δεν καλύπτει τη γύμνια του και, επίσης, εικονίζεται να φοράει και στο κεφάλι του κλαδιά. Πρόκειται για μία προσωπική σύλληψη του καλλιτέχνη, εφόσον στην Οδύσσεια η εικόνα του Οδυσσέα παρουσιάζεται ελαφρώς παραλλαγμένη.


----------



## lajacapaca

Ξερω τι σημαίνει ικεσία, 
ευχαριστώ και στους δύο, ναι Persea, αυτή είναι ι εικόνα, είπα δοχείο, αγγείο ήθελα να πω, δεν μου ερχόταν..
Άκομα δεν καταλαβαίνω ομώς, δεν υπαρχει κάποια θρησκευτική τελετουργία (δεν ξέρω πάλι αν τα λέω σωστά) με κλαδιά;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## anthodocheio

lajacapaca said:


> Ο Οδυσσέας κάτω από το
> προστατευτικό βλέμμα της Αθηνάς
> και κρατώντας κλαδιά ικεσίας
> πλησιάζει τη Ναυσικά, την κόρη
> του βασιλιά των Φαιάκων.
> 
> από ότι έχω διαβάσει ο Οδυσσέας καλύπτει τη γύμνια του με ένα κλαδί όταν συναντάει την Ναυσικά, αλλά εδώ δεν εννοεί αυτό. Περιγράφει ένα δοχείο κεραμικό...
> Πάντως μόνο σε αυτή την προτάση βρήκα "κλαδιά ικεσίας" στο google.



Το βρίσκω λογικό να μην το βρίσκεις αλλού... Εγώ διαβάζοντάς το καταλαβαίνω ότι το λέει κάπως μεταφορικά, ερμηνεύουνε τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιεί τα κλαδιά ως μια μορφή ικεσίας...


----------



## lajacapaca

κατάλαβα.... 
Δηλαδή αν το διαβάζεις στα Ελληνικά δεν σου φαίνεται περιέργο... αλλά ούτε είναι κάτι γνωστό...
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Perseas

Κάτι σχετικό με τα κλαδιά της ικεσίας που ίσως σε βοηθήσει σε σχέση με την απορία σου:

_"Ο ικέτης μπορούσε να φέρει με τα χέρια του ικετηρία την οποία αφού  τοποθετούσε επί του βωμού ή επί της εστίας του ικετευόμενου γίνονταν  ιερός και απαραβίαστος.[...]
Η ικετηρία ήταν κλαδί ελιάς περιεστεμμένος με ερίου  (εριόστεπτοι κλάδοι), τον οποίο ο ικέτης έφερε με τα χέρια του ως  σύμβολο της δυστυχής του κατάστασης, για να τύχη προστασίας ή ασφάλειας  αφού κινδύνευε ή ήταν αδικημένος. Την ικετηρία την κατέθετε στον βωμό ή  στην εστία προς την οποία κατέφευγε."_
Πηγή

Η περίπτωση του Οδυσσέα ήταν βέβαια κάπως ιδιάζουσα, αφού ούτε βωμός υπήρχε εκεί κοντά ούτε τα κλαδιά ήταν ελιάς (μάλλον), ξέρουμε όμως ότι ήταν ικετευτικά.


----------



## lajacapaca

Persea,
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι, 
το είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω κλαδιά ελιάς στην μετάφραση επειδή  διάβασα χτες κάτι σχετικό, αλλά στα Ιπσανικά, και επειδή η Αθηνά συνδεεται με την ελιά...και η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση ακούγεται χάλια...

όλα τα βρίσκεις, βράβο σου..


----------



## Perseas

Κλαδιά ελιάς που όμως χρησιμοποιούνταν ως ικετευτικά.
Να 'σαι καλά, lajacapaca .


----------



## lajacapaca

Και εσύ να είσαι καλά, πολλά έχει το google για ικετηρία... Τώρα έχει νοήμα....


----------



## ireney

Ντετέκτιβ ο Περσέας! Συγχαρητήρια!


----------

